# Marquess Maltese



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I just ran across this breeder and thought I would share the link - I'm probably the least knowledgeable about show qualities, etc., but thought this guy was gorgeous:Marquess Maltese Hope the link works!  

ETA: You have to click on "Our Dogs" and then click on "Shinemore's Orient Express to Marquess"

Linda


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Her website is awfully slow but Cody is gorgeous!!! Did you see one of his parents (Mother)? It looked just like the pic of Bisou when Andrea got her and she was shaved down except for the face and ears.......Andrea's Bisou has the most fabulous eyes I have ever seen!!!!

Now I know that Andrea's baby came from the other Korean breeder but she still looks like that dog!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Mar 7 2010, 03:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=893229


> Her website is awfully slow but Cody is gorgeous!!! Did you see one of his parents (Mother)? It looked just like the pic of Bisou when Andrea got her and she was shaved down except for the face and ears.......Andrea's Bisou has the most fabulous eyes I have ever seen!!!![/B]


Yes! They are all adorable - the other one that took my breath away in his pedigree is Missy Magic's Christian Dee - I can't figure how the pedigree works, but that is one awesome malt.

Linda


----------



## mrs10 (Feb 21, 2007)

He is a beautiful dog! I have not been disappointed with what I see and I am sure Szilvia Grof will do a great job with him!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

This breeder has great pedigrees! I love looking at all of the Maltese! :wub: :wub: :wub: And that Shinemore guy is gorgeous!!! :biggrin:


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

wow, those are some gorgeous Malts! and it looks like they have some puppies! :wub:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

QUOTE (Sophie @ Mar 8 2010, 05:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=893231


> Missy Magic's Christian Dee [/B]- I can't figure how the pedigree works, but that is one awesome malt.
> 
> Linda[/B]


That's Bisou's granddaddy! (her mother's father)- Missy Magic's Christian Dee. he's listed as one of the boys on bisou's breeders website..he's such a good looking boy!


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Cody's eyes are big and gorgeous!!! I can't stop looking at all the pics!! Thanks for posting it!! I love Shinemore's Baby Be Mine and Missy Magic's Christian Dee!!!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

gorgeous!
one of my fave breeders over this side


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I've *always* loved Marquess Maltese, their maltese are always presented with such perfection. :wub: One of my favorites from EU too, I wouldn't mind a puppy from them anytime.  Wonder how those maltese travel all around the world, must not be *that* stressful! LOL


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Cody is just over the moon Gorgeous, i could stare at him all day!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

beautiful maltese!! i could look at them all day.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

They're all gorgeous. :wub: Such big eyes.


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Mar 7 2010, 06:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=893260


> QUOTE (Sophie @ Mar 8 2010, 05:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=893231





> Missy Magic's Christian Dee [/B]- I can't figure how the pedigree works, but that is one awesome malt.
> 
> Linda[/B]


That's Bisou's granddaddy! (her mother's father)- Missy Magic's Christian Dee. he's listed as one of the boys on bisou's breeders website..he's such a good looking boy!
[/B][/QUOTE]


ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS! Shinemore is my favorite! 

Andrea, I wanted to tell you Bisou is just beautiful in her pink/black dress. I love your siggy! :wub:


----------



## mrs10 (Feb 21, 2007)

QUOTE (Romo's Mommy @ Mar 8 2010, 02:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=893448


> QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Mar 7 2010, 06:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=893260





> QUOTE (Sophie @ Mar 8 2010, 05:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=893231





> Missy Magic's Christian Dee [/B]- I can't figure how the pedigree works, but that is one awesome malt.
> 
> Linda[/B]


That's Bisou's granddaddy! (her mother's father)- Missy Magic's Christian Dee. he's listed as one of the boys on bisou's breeders website..he's such a good looking boy!
[/B][/QUOTE]


ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS! Shinemore is my favorite! 

Andrea, I wanted to tell you Bisou is just beautiful in her pink/black dress. I love your siggy! :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Soo Mi,

I am not a Yankees fan (Cubbies here)! But Romo is sooooo cute in your siggie!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

QUOTE (Romo's Mommy @ Mar 9 2010, 05:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=893448


> QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Mar 7 2010, 06:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=893260





> QUOTE (Sophie @ Mar 8 2010, 05:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=893231





> Missy Magic's Christian Dee [/B]- I can't figure how the pedigree works, but that is one awesome malt.
> 
> Linda[/B]


That's Bisou's granddaddy! (her mother's father)- Missy Magic's Christian Dee. he's listed as one of the boys on bisou's breeders website..he's such a good looking boy!
[/B][/QUOTE]


ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS! Shinemore is my favorite! 

Andrea, I wanted to tell you Bisou is just beautiful in her pink/black dress. I love your siggy! :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]

thanks about the siggy! Thanks to KT for that! Just had to say though, neither Bisou nor Missy Magic's Christian Dee are Shinemore dogs. but I do agree that Shinemore has some very nice looking dogs!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow, he is one stunning dog! :wub::wub::wub: His eyes are amazing. I think Missy Magic's Christian Dee really looks like princessre's BIJOU!

This kennel owns some gorgeous Malts, for sure.


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Beautiful...........just beautiful:wub:


----------

